# Just bought a 24/7 oss ds9 tactical, anyone have info about it?



## coolman1987us (Apr 2, 2011)

I searched around this forum for a while and could find anything specific to the oss series. Can anyone point me to any threads or any information at all about the oss series. I have the 24/7 OSS DS9 Tactical 9mm. thanks.


----------



## PCollen (Apr 30, 2011)

coolman1987us said:


> I searched around this forum for a while and could find anything specific to the oss series. Can anyone point me to any threads or any information at all about the oss series. I have the 24/7 OSS DS9 Tactical 9mm. thanks.


It never ceases to amaze me how people buy things, be it guns, guitars, or even cars, and then seek information on their purchases after the fact. No wonder so many are often disappointed with their purchases.


----------

